# Ready?



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I've finally got my tank up and running.

Got hold of someone who was shutting their tank down had just got new homes for his fish and was using an external filter.

So I took the substrate for the filter and after rinsing my gravel I filled up my tank to 2/3 with his water.

I've added my plants and wood after rinsing them and topped it up leaving an inch or so as I usually do for putting the fish in.

It's cleared up no longer cloudy so can I add fish now? Obviously I'll look out my testing kit first but have I forgotten anything?










I just need to make a spray bar for the filter outlet but technically it is OK without it, I just want one :lol:

And also need some new suction cups to fix the filter pipes to the sides and one for my thermometer (its the one with a long wire to put on the inside and you stick the display to the outside).


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Ive only got the one piddly little tank but I think you may still have to cycle it. If its empty for too long (more then 48 hrs maybe??) then most of your bacteria will have died.
Looks like a lovely tank and set up though~!


----------

